# My 15 Second Riff Video



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Last week I saw that Long & McQuade was holding a riff contest. And I thought, hey I have an original riff that I quite like and I have a camera. So I made a 15 second video. But I don't have a social media presence. At all. No facebook, just an old unused Twitter account. This forum is the only online community I am a part of. ‎
‎
And here's where I'm hoping you can help. Please check out my riff and if you like it then please favorite my Tweet and the top ten vote getting riffs will move on. Many thanks!
‎
I can't get it to embed so please click here for the video.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I added a link above that should now work on most browsers. Thanks very much for looking.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I had to open it up with twitter.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Well it's a great riff, hope you win!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! I really do appreciate it.


----------

